# Blue screen of death igxprd32



## thewal

Hi,

I have a machine that I am having problems with. 

I came in yesterday and I kept getting an error "ialmrnt5". I looked this up and downloaded the drivers (zip version) for the machine. 

Graphics card Intel 82945G. I updated this and then after this I am now getting the Blue screen of death error igxprd32. 

The machine is running XP pro.

Any help would be great


----------



## dai

see if this helps
http://softwarecommunity.intel.com/isn/Community/en-US/forums/3/30222463/ShowThread.aspx


----------

